# Wanted Orlando 2br starting this fri 3/13 or sat 3/14



## TUGBrian (Mar 10, 2015)

have a family that is in need of a last minute stay in orlando/disney (previous reservations got gorked up).

Husband(cop), pregnant wife and 2 daughters if it matters!

believe he had only planned on staying for 3 nights, so a weekend stay is certainly an option...but I realize this last minute beggars cant be choosers =)

watcha got!  (note that im posting this before searching the LMR ads now)


----------



## am1 (Mar 10, 2015)

There was a 3 bedroom deluxe at bonnet creek that I passed on a few hours ago for those dates.   With no upgrade available it would have been too many points for $200 or $300 but they may get lucky.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2015)

where was this?  I did see a bonnet creek rental listed in the offers, but it was marked as rented?

or was this a last call?


----------



## am1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Wyndham availability.


----------

